# Starting out...



## InkedT (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi. I'm new here at MT and to Martial Arts in general. I did some Judo when I was younger (around 10 or so) but not much since then.  

A little bit about me. I'm 30 years old and have a wife and son. I'm looking to get into MA for various reasons. Mostly the same as anyone gets into them, self defense, fitness, fun, curiousity, etc...  I've found several schools I'm interested in and was looking for advice on them.  

One is a Kyokushin Karate dojo that looks interesting. I'm not completely sold on Karate however.  Here is the link to their website. 

http://www.westislandkarate.com/index.html

they also share the space with a Bujinkan Dojo. This is the one I'm really interested in.  I've looked at their video and a few videos of that system on you tube and really like style.

http://bujinkandojomontreal.ca/english/

They look very legit from what I can tell from reading the other Ninjutsu forums.

I was also wondering if anyone knows about JKS Martial Arts. Particularly their Streetwise system.

http://www.jksmartialarts.com/

I talked to a friend who checked them out and he said that the Master/Owner almost turned him off MAs all together.

I am also thinking of checking out a community Karate group.  This is a nonrank group that teaches/practices Karate and Tai chi.  It's works on a donation basis so I figure I'll check it out and see what it's all about. It's a four hour class once a week.  My friend said he wants to get back into his Wing Chun as well and can contact his old instructors for private lessons. This as well would probably be nonrank but the actual lessons would be legit as his former instructors are well established in the MA community. I could get their names if that helps anyone. 
My question with that is if I decide to persue Bujinkan Ninjutsu, as well a dabble with the karate and Wing Chun would the styles conflict at all or would they be almost complimentary.  My6 focus would be Ninjutsu and Karate and Wing Chun a sideline.  Or should I just focus on one for now.  I know there's alot of schools of thought on the subject of cross training, and the advice about schools question has been asked alot but and input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Athelus (Sep 28, 2010)

General consensus on cross training seems to be don't bother until you have a firm grasp on one system first. Once you feel comfortable with your chosen system and can understand why things are done in such a manner THEN you can branch out and look to adding with another system. 

Without a thorough grasp of the system you can lead yourself into alot of confusion and ultimately hinder your progress in both arts.

Thats just what i've read though and experienced a little bit. Transition from TaeKwonDo to Hung Gar has been rough for me so far.

~Stewart


----------



## InkedT (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok thanks. I kind of thought that too but was wondering if the styles are vaguely complementary if it would be easier to crosstrain those systems. But as a beginner to everything I can see how that would become very difficult to handle.  Burnoutt was another thing I was thinking about. 8 - 9 hours a week on 2 or more styles is alot to take on as a newbie.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi,

I currently train in Ninjutsu and I can definitely tell you that you're better off sticking to just one art/system for at the very least a year or 2. Ninjutsu is a generalist system which means we don't specialize in one style of attack or strike but rather incorporate elements from a variety of arts etc. For example we train Judo style throws, Karate stick strikes/kicks, BJJ style grapples, Krav Maga style street work and defences against all of them. Stick with just Ninjutsu for a while and you'll discover which aspects you like best and where you're weaknesses are and can then make an educated decision on what to cross train with. I've been training for about 3 years now and am only just at the level where I am considering looking at Muay Thai to work on my knees and elbows. Mind you, I'd still be running it past my Sensei for permission before I started - but that's just me 

With Respect,

Mr. Vijai


----------



## Drac (Nov 4, 2010)

Athelus said:


> General consensus on cross training seems to be don't bother until you have a firm grasp on one system first. Once you feel comfortable with your chosen system and can understand why things are done in such a manner THEN you can branch out and look to adding with another system.
> 
> Without a thorough grasp of the system you can lead yourself into alot of confusion and ultimately hinder your progress in both arts.


 


Supra Vijai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I currently train in Ninjutsu and I can definitely tell you that you're better off sticking to just one art/system for at the very least a year or 2.


 
The previous posters beat me to it..Put in a good solid year or 2 in one system and then look around for another discipline...


----------



## ETinCYQX (Nov 7, 2010)

Re your concerns about Karate; can you explain exactly what gives you pause? I only ask because Kyokushin is a much more contact intensive style than Shotokan (for example) in my experience, which admittedly is not much. I've watched a few Shotokan classes and I personally know the local instructor but that's absolutely it. He teaches no-contact sparring which I'm not a fan of, I know Kyokushin doesn't do this. I'd personally be very happy training Kyokushin karate, if TaeKwon Do wasn't available to me.


----------

